# Which league has the most beautiful stadiums?



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Darloeye said:


> Can anyone post some pictures of the germany stadiums.


some that come to mind

the berliner stadion, berlin's olympic stadium, although the tenants (herthaberlin) arent in the bundesliga anymore 

















http://www.berlin.de/orte/sehenswuerdigkeiten/olympiastadion/








http://groundhopping.de/wm06uatu.htm








http://eng.archinform.net/projekte/17618.htm








http://eng.archinform.net/projekte/17618.htm
















http://www.fubamanager.com/fussballmanager_Buero_Stadionumgebung.htm


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

awd arena in hanover 








http://www.hannover96.com/CDA/index.php?id=arena0
















http://www.falconcrest.com/estadien.htm


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

allianz arena in munich








http://www.stadiumwallpaper.info/tag/Allianz-Arena-Stadium








http://stadiumvibe.com/allianz-arena/allianz-arena-6/









many more beautiful pics of the allianz arena here
http://www.bestourism.com/items/di/1378?title=Allianz-Arena-in-Germany&b=211


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

theres many more such as the mercedes benz stadion and the commerzbank arena in frankfurt, also the veltins arena and the new home of bayern leverkusen, the bayerArena

sorry for too many pics guys


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

I'd also have to say either MLB or NFL. 

As far as football goes then it's the Bundesliga. The English premier league has had a few mentions which is completely baffling :nuts:


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> theres many more such as the mercedes benz stadion and the commerzbank arena in frankfurt, also the veltins arena and the new home of bayern leverkusen, the bayerArena
> 
> sorry for too many pics guys


Indeed, but here are two links to the stadium guide of the official Bundesliga website. Just click on the club symbols on the maps for more information and some fairly good picture galleries of each stadium.

All the current stadia of the first Bundesliga:
http://www.bundesliga.de/de/liga/stadien/index.php
I personally especially like the stadiums in Berlin, Munich, Cologne, Dortmund, Kaiserslautern, Mainz, Stuttgart and Gelsenkirchen there, but the others are also nice.

And all the stadia of the current second Bundesliga:
http://www.bundesliga.de/de/liga2/stadien/
Here I personally especially like the stadia in Aachen, Frankfurt, Dresden, Munich, Hamburg (still under cionstruction, being expanded stand for stand) and Berlin (a small old style stadium, which has been modenized mostly with the workpower and help of local fans) but the Arena in Düsseldorf is also pretty good as well as the one in Duisburg.

So depending on how you define it, wether you only look at the first division of the German Bundesliga, or if you look at all three divisions of the German Bundesliga together, because the top three divisions are all organized and marketed by one single body the DFL and not only first division teams but also fairly commonly as well those of the second and third division are being referred to as Bundesliga teams. The amount and overall quality of stadia of course depends on that.

I'm not completely 100% sure if I personally find the first Bundesliga the one league in the world with the most beautiful stadia.
But I absolutely do find the second Bundesliga the best collection of second division stadia worldwide.

And the worlds best collection of University stadia would clearly be the collection of US college football stadia.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

The fact that the Berlin Olympiastadion will be in the Bundesliga this season helps it a lot. Without a doubt the best track stadium in the world.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Archbishop said:


> The fact that the Berlin Olympiastadion will be in the Bundesliga this season helps it a lot. Without a doubt the best track stadium in the world.


Better than the birds nest?


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

I think it is. I've never been a big Beijing National Stadium person, and the Olympiastadion is beautiful. I love the roof, the exterior, and especially the blue track. I'm really not a fan of the interior of the Bird's Nest even if the exterior is really unique and cool.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Only 3-4 of the German league stadiums impress me, outside of Allanz, Berlin and a couple other the league has pretty boring/ugly stadiums. 
The SEC stadiums


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

SEC's are huge, but I wouldn't necessarily say beautfiul at any time other than gameday.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

^ those SEC stadiums and american stadiums in general are nice, they look mighty, but it in my opinion they dont have the elegance, class and beauty german stadiums or european ones in general have


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Hmmm maybe not the best, but definitely going to be one of the best - Polish league.

Pepsi Arena:









PGE Arena (Gdańsk)









New National Stadium (possible for Polonia Warszawa)









Poznań Stadium









Wrocław Stadium









Śląski Stadium










And much more under construction....


----------



## anze (Feb 21, 2010)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> allianz arena in munich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hertha is in Bundesliga again :banana:


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Having the 2006 World Cup really helped the Bundesliga with new and upgraded stadiums as well.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Scba said:


> SEC's are huge, but I wouldn't necessarily say beautfiul at any time other than gameday.


and I take the liberty to add: No roof, no glory.


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

Good shout *Ulv*. Those new Polish stadia look very impressive indeed :cheers:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Zeno2 said:


> and I take the liberty to add: No roof, no glory.


The lack of roofs make the american stadiums way better. They were built for fall outdoor sports. They weren't built for a sport in which the fans are afraid of the sun...


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

When this thread started I predicted the pissing match over roofs would start before the end of the first page. Impressed it held off as long as it did but alas it looks like it will end here.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

JYDA said:


> When this thread started I predicted the pissing match over roofs would start before the end of the first page. Impressed it held off as long as it did but alas it looks like it will end here.


It was nice while it lasted.

Personally i'd say it's a toss up between English Cricket and MLB. Both are beautiful but in different ways.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Darloeye said:


> All roofs should be made out of cheese. :horse:


:lol:


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Darloeye said:


> All roofs should be made out of cheese. :horse:


^^










=


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Aug 2, 2007)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> well if theres 2 months left in the season and your in the bottom half , you know you wont win anything, so where is the ambition for glory (if there is nothing at stake)??
> 
> all teams in all countries want to be champions at start, regardless if it is america or elsewhere. but after a while it is noticeable who wont. and aside that, whats the point of winning a lower division if there is no movement to a better division? its like a cardio bike, you pedal but reach nowhere


In most of Europe's football leagues the majority of the teams don't have any ambition being Champions at the beginning of the season.

In the US/Canada sports they have two incentives for watching at the end of the season:

- over half of the teams in professional sports other than baseball make the playoffs. The standings only determine the set-up of who plays who and which teams get home court advantage in the playoffs. Most teams are still fighting for a playoff spot with a month left.

- there is also a draft that gives teams access to the best young players outside the league in inverse order. Most teams out of a probable playoff series trade veterans to those teams for prospects and draft picks. These teams usually play those prospects at the end of a bad season to gives fans hope in a better future


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

vadin said:


> The point is to win championships.* In American sports, that is the goal of EVERY team from top to bottom.*


Absolutely untrue.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

JimB said:


> To be fair, by definition, that is true of any sport.


I may have chosen the wrong wording, but I was talking about how obsessed with traditions baseball is. Also, it's unique in the sense that the playing surface does not have uniform dimensions in all of the league's stadiums.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Marbur66 said:


> Absolutely untrue.


I don't think that is untrue at least not completely. Though there is a clear income disparity between small/large market teams it isn't unheard of at all for the smallest market teams to win championships or produce quality runs. The NFL is the best example of this where smaller markets really do have a very good chance of being competitive and quickly if they are run well. Case in point look at Green Bay and Pittsburgh. 

MBL baseball during the 70/80s had a great run where small market clubs did VERY well with Pittsburgh, Cincinnati, Baltimore, Oakland, etc. even if it seems a bit lop sided today . 

Hockey/NHL is pretty egalitarian as well where small markets such as Pittsburgh, Ottawa, Carolina, Buffalo, Tampa, etc. have had a good deal of success. 

The NBA is probably the hardest to break through and be competitive but that arguably is more because of the dynamics of superstars in the sport rather then the market size. After all San Antonio (one of the smallest markets) has had a great run over the last decade and even small markets like Sacramento, Cleveland have had good stints.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Pavlov's Dog said:


> In most of Europe's football leagues the majority of the teams don't have any ambition being Champions at the beginning of the season.
> 
> In the US/Canada sports they have two incentives for watching at the end of the season:
> 
> ...


in europe theres champion's league, europa league etc, which also are major goals for many clubs


there are also domestic cups, aside from the league, like the fa cup or the coppa italia, which all teams regardless of division play each other


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

nomarandlee said:


> I don't think that is untrue at least not completely. Though there is a clear income disparity between small/large market teams it isn't unheard of at all for the smallest market teams to win championships or produce quality runs. The NFL is the best example of this where smaller markets really do have a very good chance of being competitive and quickly if they are run well. Case in point look at Green Bay and Pittsburgh.
> 
> MBL baseball during the 70/80s had a great run where small market clubs did VERY well with Pittsburgh, Cincinnati, Baltimore, Oakland, etc. even if it seems a bit lop sided today .
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about small-markets, I was talking about rebuilding teams that know they are not going into a season to compete for a title.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Marbur66 said:


> Also, it's unique in the sense that the playing surface does not have uniform dimensions in all of the league's stadiums.


How is that unique?

Field sizes vary in many sports.


----------



## vadin (Dec 22, 2005)

Marbur66 said:


> Absolutely untrue.


Alright Then. I can see it right now.

On the First day of training camp, Head Coach Ron Rivera of the Carolina Panther addresses his team.
*Coach Rivera:* OK, men. As you all know, last season was a tough one for us. We only won 2 games, but I assure you that we will work hard and fight to be better this year. Our goal is not to win the championship, but to finish with a winning record...
*Starting wide receiver, Steve Smith, interrupting:* F*ck that sh!t. Trade me!

Head football Paul Wulff of the Washington State Cougars calls a recruit to offer a scholarship.
*Coach Wulff:*Son, our staff watched your Junior tapes, and we like what we saw. We think you could make a big difference on our team next year, and we would like to offer you a scholarship to WSU. We've had a tough couple of years, but I assure you we are rebuilding. We can't compete with USC and Oregon for the championship, but we hope to not finish last in the league.
*Unnamed Recruit: *Thanks for the offer coach, but I'm going to be a Trojan. Fight on![CLICK]


----------



## josemi (May 21, 2009)

oh nice war !

TV shows .. ooops sorry american sports vs world sports!

here we go United States .. the only country who do not like football, they need cheerleaders and breaks to eat hot-dogs .. they never will feel the emotions to support a real team, They have good SHOWS like NBA, NFL and others spectacles but you never will cry the day that your team is relegated after 80 years of history.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Stop trolling.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Rev Stickleback said:


> How is that unique?
> 
> Field sizes vary in many sports.


Field Shape for MLB is the kicker. Outside of the infield, pretty much anything can be done.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

josemi said:


> oh nice war !
> 
> TV shows .. ooops sorry american sports vs world sports!
> 
> here we go United States .. the only country who do not like football, they need cheerleaders and breaks to eat hot-dogs .. they never will feel the emotions to support a real team, They have good SHOWS like NBA, NFL and others spectacles but you never will cry the day that your team is relegated after 80 years of history.




































 (I know its in Canada, but still)











I kindly ask for you to stop being an ignorant ass. 
You know nothing of the proud American/ Canadian sporting landscape. 

:cheers:


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes ... although some unique field dimensions are a bit too much. I always felt that the short left field at Fenway is a tangible home-field advantage for the Red Sox. Also, that stupid hill and a pole in front of dead centre-field in Houston is just flat out ridiculous.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

koolio said:


> Yes ... although some unique field dimensions are a bit too much. I always felt that the short left field at Fenway is a tangible home-field advantage for the Red Sox. Also, that stupid hill and a pole in front of dead centre-field in Houston is just flat out ridiculous.


those are tame compared to the Polo Grounds


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

josemi said:


> oh nice war !
> 
> TV shows .. ooops sorry american sports vs world sports!
> 
> here we go United States .. the only country who do not like football, they need cheerleaders and breaks to eat hot-dogs .. they never will feel the emotions to support a real team, They have good SHOWS like NBA, NFL and others spectacles but you never will cry the day that your team is relegated after 80 years of history.


:troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll:

Cool, I like the new smilie for this!


----------



## RCM88x (Aug 10, 2011)

josemi said:


> oh nice war !
> 
> TV shows .. ooops sorry american sports vs world sports!
> 
> here we go United States .. the only country who do not like football, they need cheerleaders and breaks to eat hot-dogs .. they never will feel the emotions to support a real team, They have good SHOWS like NBA, NFL and others spectacles but you never will cry the day that your team is relegated after 80 years of history.


Your obviously just jellous.

Ohio Stadium is the most beautiful stadium in my opinion, especially at night.




























The Birds Nest is also amazing.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

josemi said:


> oh nice war !
> 
> TV shows .. ooops sorry american sports vs world sports!
> 
> here we go United States .. the only country who do not like football, they need cheerleaders and breaks to eat hot-dogs .. they never will feel the emotions to support a real team, They have good SHOWS like NBA, NFL and others spectacles but you never will cry the day that your team is relegated after 80 years of history.


Troll much? hno: Do yourself a favour and throw your computer out of the window immediately. I know this means you won't be able to engage in your daily online jerk-off session, but you can just close your eyes and use your imagination.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd say it's probably about time to close this thread here now.

Everything on topic has basically been said, and this flamewar surely won't lead anywhere.

And for the entertaining cheese collection... well I'm sure we could open or find another appropriate thread for that.


----------

